# englobant d'un mot un bon tiers, sinon plus, de la popu-



## yazicioglu5

"Comme son père, il considérait qu'on perdait son temps à
essayer de comprendre ces gens-là. Qui est-ce qui disait,
englobant d'un mot un bon tiers, sinon plus, de la popu-
lation :
  -De la canaille !"

Yukardaki metindeki şu ifadeyi Türkçeye nasıl çevirirsiniz? :
*"englobant d'un mot un bon tiers, sinon plus, de la popu- 
lation*: "


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba yazicioglu, 

Biraz kelimelerin yerini değiştirsek, aslında cümle böyledir:

Englobant un bon tiers, sinon plus, de la population d'un mot : De la canaille !

sinon plus = peut-être même plus


Fransızca anlamı:

Appliquant un mot (= canaille) à un tiers, peut-être même plus (d'un tiers) de la population .

Bu yüzden, bence çevirisi böyle olabilir :

Üçte bir belki daha fazlası halk hususunda bir kelimeyi kullanarak.


İyi akşamlar !


----------



## yazicioglu5

*"Kim diyordu, bir kelime, en azından, toplumun üçte birini teşkil (eden) ediyor: 
-Alt tabaka!"*
mı demek gerekiyor?
Çeviri bu mu olacak?


----------



## Gemmenita

yazicioglu5 said:


> "Kim diyordu, bir kelime, en azından, toplumun üçte birini teşkil (eden) ediyor:
> -Alt tabaka!"


Önce, senin çevirinde 'sinon plus'un çevirisi gözükmüyor:
'sinon plus' birlikte çevirilmeli = peut-être même plus

Bakalım *Robert* sözlüğünde ne yazılmış:



> Sinon :
> (Pour surenchérir sur l'affirmation) Peut-être même. « Une force indifférente sinon ennemie » (Mauriac). ➙ voire.



yanı, birincisi bu çeviride asla 'en azindan'a yer yok !

İkincisi, 'englober'
içine almak, kapsamak
demek, ve sonunda burada en iyisi 'kullanmak' anlamına gelebilir.

Üçüncüsü, neden 'englobant'ı _gérondif_ gibi çevirmemişsin- bütün cümle 'Qui est-ce qui disait'ye 'mise en apposition' olarak ?


----------



## yazicioglu5

Loka Nova'da bakın birisi bana şöyle yazmıştı:
appliquant un mot (= canaille) à au moins un tiers de la population

sinon plus = au moins, au minimum
_________________
Sonka - Сонька
Forum Russie

Ayrıca, Word referance'da da bu konuyu sordum, orada da bazı yazılanlar var.
Şöyle olmaz mı?
"Kim diyordu, toplumun en azından üçte birini teşkil eden anlamında bir kelime.:
  -Ayak takımı!"

SizceTürkçe olarak ne demem gerekirdi?
İlginize teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Tekrar Merhaba yazicioglu,

Bütün şüpheler silinsin ve siz emin olun diye, kendim 'sinon plus' hakkında yeni ilmek açtim, burada.

Tahmin ettiğim gibi, Fransızca arkadaşlarımız da 'sinon plus= et même peut-être plus' u onayladılar.

O zaman tekrar 4. posta dönelim :

1. Dediğim gibi : 'sinon plus', 'et peut-être même plus' olarak çevirilmeli.
2.  WR'dakı Fransızca forumunda bu ilmekten önce açtiğiniz ilmeği gördüm burada : gördüğünüz gibi orada da 'englobant = désignant de, appliquant (s'appliquer à)' onaylanmiş !  (yanı 'kullanmak' fiili en uygun eşit, hem de _gérondif_ şeklinde )


Sonuç : Bütün bu araştırmalardan sonra, yeni çeviriniz beklenir.

İyi çeviriler !



(ps. Sunduğunuz sayfayı açamadım, daha doğrusu açtim ama sadece bir başlik gördüm, gerisi bembeyaz bir sayfa, ama başka yoldan denedim, bu sayafayı buldum. Doğru mu? Şu sayfanın sonunda "peut-être plus" da yazılmış !)


----------



## yazicioglu5

Merci beaucoup Gemmenita, je n'ai que 60 page à traduire, maintenant je suis en vacances.
Düzdür, Loka Nova'da gördüğünüz sayfa menim.


----------

